# Weirdest music video I saw.



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QrU1hZxSEXQ


This is a song that I've found by accident. The video is so weird and funny that I wanted to share it.

Warning: Strong Language
Warning #2: May be offending for Russians
Warning #3: Video may not be suitable for younger audiences (Highly subjective scenes)

Otherwise, enjoy! ^^


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 4, 2015)

Well that was entertaining. To quote the guy at the end, "What the f..., man?!"
But it included fursuit sex, so I guess it's relevant for this site. :V

Here's one of my favourite weird music videos, less offensive but almost as strange: Frontier Psychiatrist


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 5, 2015)

Chrysocyon said:


> Well that was entertaining. To quote the guy at the end, "What the f..., man?!"
> But it included fursuit sex, so I guess it's relevant for this site. :V
> 
> Here's one of my favourite weird music videos, less offensive but almost as strange: Frontier Psychiatrist



I think they just tried to put the most Russian stereotypes they could.

Your video's weird too.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 5, 2015)

+15pts for slav squat
+5pts for Adibas tracksuit

Here's one
maybe-nsfw for slightly-visible fake ron swanson dick?

(edited out link)
just re-watched it and its visible towards the end. Search it up yourselves, it's Cocaine by FIDLAR

Here's a lovely cat car chase
[yt]DhaRkWfaq10[/yt]


----------



## kodibear (Jun 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u46eaeAfeqw

I have always enjoyed this lil gem on those late night psychedelic journeys with friends. Also kudos chrysocyon for the avalanches, great song and video. I would like to purchase one of their strange tuba horns for experiments.


----------

